# Aci / açò: significados y correspondencias con el español



## Gamen

Bona dia.
D'acord amb el que he après, els pronoms "aci" i "açò" tendeixen a desaparèixer, almenys en algunas varietats 
de català no valencianas, i són reemplaçats per "aqui" i "això" per marcar il parell de extrems proximitat-llunyania.
Aquesta desaparició també l'experimenta l'italià en alguna mesura que usa "questo" i "quello" i prescindeix de "codesto" que seria útil per marcar una distància mitjana entre "questo" i "quello".


Ara bé.
1) Pel que fa al significat, no existeix una correspondència entre "aqui" i "aci" d'una banda i entre "açò" i "això" d'altra. "Aqui" en català equival a "aqui" en espanyol (alto grau proximitat) i "aci" equivale a "ahí" (major grau de llunyania i imprecisió que "aquí") . Es això correcte?


2) Per la seva banda, "açò" (que assenyala un alto grau de proximitat) es corresponde amb "esto" i "això"
(que assenyala menor grau de proximitat) amb "eso". Mentre que "allò" equival a "aquello". Es això també exacte?


Espero la vostra confirmació en cas que correspongui.
Moltes graciès.


----------



## llorens89

Gamen said:


> Bona dia.
> D'acord amb el que he après, els pronoms "aci"ací" i "açò" tendeixen a desaparèixer, almenys en algunas algunes varietats
> de català no valencianas valencianes, i són reemplaçats per "aqui"aquí" i "això" per marcar il el parell de extrems proximitat-llunyania.
> Aquesta desaparició també l'experimenta l'italià en alguna mesura que usa "questo" i "quello" i prescindeix de "codesto" que seria útil per marcar una distància mitjana entre "questo" i "quello".
> 
> 
> Ara bé.
> 1) Pel que fa al significat, no existeix una correspondència entre "aqui""aquí"  i "aci""ací" d'una banda i entre "açò" i "això" d'altra. "Aqui""aquí" en català equival a "aqui""aquí" en espanyol (alto alt grau proximitat) i "aci""ací" equivale equival a "ahí" (major grau de llunyania i imprecisió que "aquí") . Es això correcte?
> 
> 
> 2) Per la seva banda, "açò" (que assenyala un alto alt grau de proximitat) es corresponde  correspon amb "esto" i "això"
> (que assenyala menor grau de proximitat) amb "eso". Mentre que "allò" equival a "aquello". Es això també exacte?
> 
> 
> Espero la vostra confirmació en cas que correspongui.
> Moltes graciès.




1) Primer consultem les definicions que ens dóna el DIEC:

Ací: *1 *_1__adv. _[LC] En aquest lloc.

Aquí:*1 *_1__adv. _[LC] En aqueix lloc. 

Allà (o allí): *1 *_1__adv. _[LC] En aquell lloc.

Per tant, tenim que "ací" marca proximitat, "aquí", proximitat intermitja; i "allà" o "allí" llunyania.
Ara bé, en els dialectes valencians gairebé ha desaparegut "aquí" ( només està viu en els parlars nord i del sud) mentre que a Catalunya el que ha desaparegut ha estat "ací", de forma que en la pràctica tant "ací" com "aquí" tenen el mateix significat (proximitat).

El problema és que s'ha perdut, per tant, l'adverbi per a parlar de proximitat intermitja i açò ha fet que, almenys els valencians, hàgem pres el castellanisme "ahí" que no està recollit pel DIEC.


2) Correcte. En este cas, com ja has dit, els dialectes valencians sí conserven els tres graus de proximitat, mentre que a la resta "açò" i "això" han convergit en "això".


----------



## ACQM

A Catalunya, a la pràctica hi ha "aquí" (en un lloc proper) i "allà" (en un lloc llunyà), hi ha "aquest" i "aquell, i hi ha "això" i "allò". Si el teu problema és com traduir "eso" i "ese" del castellà, dependrà del moment, però sovint serà "allò" i "aquell".


----------



## Gamen

1) Doncs, en principi el "aquí" del català no se correspon amb el "aquí" del espanyol en sentit estricte.

-"Aci" (català) equival a "aquí" (espanyol) ?
-Aquí" (calalà) equival a "ahí" (espanyol) ?


2) I quan s'usarien aqueix aqueixos / Aqueixa Aqueixes o directament no es fan servir?
El llistat complet seria: (Entre parèntesi els que no s'empren en la pràctica o a catalunya almenys i en ordre decreixent de distància o allunyament) 

(Ací) (esp. aquí)
Aquí (esp ahí. a Catalunya també "aquí". No si fa servir "ací")
Allà / allí (esp. allí / allá)

-Aquest / aquests + substantiu (esp. este/estos esta/estas + sustantiu)
-(Aqueix/ aqueixos aqueixa/aqueixes) + substantiu (esp. Eso/esos Esa/esas + sustantiu. _Estimo que només a València_)
-Aquell / aquella Aquells / aquelles + substantiu (esp. aquel/aquellos aquella/aquellas + sustantiu)


Neutres:
(Açò) (esp. esto)
Això (esp. eso "o també esto" a Catalunya. No es fa servir "açò")
Allò (esp. aquello)


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia: (en són les 16h.30)'

Crec que t'has embolicat una miqueta.

Els adverbis de lloc en català són: * Ací * cast. aquí

*Aquí*  cast. Ahí

*Allí/allà*  cast. allá /allí

Aquest són els oficials, però segons la zona han patit canvis. A la majoria de parlants *aquí* ha ocupat el lloc del adv. de proximitat *ací* que ha desaparegut de la parla. Çò és el cas de tot el Principat, les Illes i el nord i sud del País valencià. *Aquí*, resulta per tant la forma predominant a quasi tot el domini lingüístic. L'adv. *ací* es conserva a la part central del País Valencià, i crec que a la "Franja" zona oficialment d'Aragó,  però on es parla català. De la zona del Rosselló davall administració francesa en desconec les seues particularitats, però crec que conserven la forma ací. seria qüestió d'averiguar-lo

L'adv.de segona gradació:*aqu*í. S'ha perdut totalment al P. Valencia, ha estat substituït pel castellanisme "ahí".  Al Principat no l'usen com a de segona gradació, excepte quan parlem per telèfon i et demanen, per exemple,: Quin oratge/temps teniu per aquí? Al lloc on resideix el segon interlocutor. Correspondria al castellà: Qué tiempo hace por ahí? A les Balears desconec aquest cas concret d'ús.

I l'adv. de tercera gradació o de llunyania: *Allí /allà.* S'utilitzem a tot arreu amb l'alternància personal sobre la tria de la forma *allí* o *allà*.

Amb les formes *Açò, això i allò*

Els valencians conserven amb bona salut les tres formes, sense confondre-les.

Els del Principat, la majoria ha perdut l'us de la forma de 1º gradació:  *Açò*; que ha *estat/segut/sigut* substituïda per la de segona: *Això; *que ha ocupat tots els seus camps. A algunes zones del Pirineu lleidatà jo encara l'¡he sentida la forma *açò*. Igual que, un poc menys, però sentí també la forma *ací*. El que  ja no sabria dir si era perquè sabien que era valencià i com a deferència usaren aquesta forma.

*Allò *no té cap diferència d'ús a cap de les zones parlants.

Respecte al demostratius (seria origen d'altre fil...)

*Aquest, Aqueix i aquell*

Les gents del Principat han confós/reunit  els usos de les formes aquest i aqueix, i les han fosses, i només utilitzen la forma *aquest *(prounciant-la  "aquet") per a ambdues gradacions. Cast. este i ese

Els valencians conservem les dues formes *Aquest i aqueix *i els seus usos correctes*,* però usem les formes simples *est*/*esta* (pronunciat este, excepte en alguns casos: est home; est'hora) i *eixe/eixa* (pronunciats *ixe*/*ixa*),. Les reforçades (*Aquest/aqueix*) únicament als escrits o bé quan parlem en públic, que no siga una reunió familiar o d'amics. Nosaltres pronunciem les dues consonants finals d'aque*st *i quan és tracta del plural som capaçós de pronunciar les tres finals aque*sts*. Els valencians diem l'estació de Sa*nts* i els catalans en diuen l'Estació de Sa*ns*)

*Aquell/aquella* i els seus plural tenen un ús comú i gual a totes les zones catalanoparlants.

Uff¡¡ Trobe que m'enrotllat una mica massa.  Espere haver-te ajudat a aclarir-te una mica més. 

Sort.


----------



## ACQM

Gamen, el teu resum funciona en català central. Recorda que en català central la esa d'"aquest" i "aquests" no es pronuncia (diem "aquet" i "aquets") però sí la d'"aquesta" i d'"aquestes".


----------



## Gamen

Alseshores, i fent un resum molt atapeït o ajustat, quedaria així:

Els catalans han simplificat l'ús dels adverbis de lloc i els pronoms demostratius. 
En síntesi, podríem dir que en la pràctica passa el següent.

Adverbis de lloc:
1. "Aquí" assenyala primera i segona gradació. 
2. "Allí"/"allà" es reserven per a la tercera. 
3. "Ací" (pràcticament) no s'usa per assenyalar primera gradació. 

Demostratius:
1. Amb valor de primera i segona gradació s'usa "aquest"-"aquests" / "aquesta"-"aquestes". 
2. "Aqueix" (eixe) "aqueixos" / "aqueixa" (eixa) "aqueixes" pràcticament no s'usen. 
3. "Aquell"-"aquells" / "aquella"-"aquelles" s'usen a tot el món catalanoparlant com demostratius de tercera gradació. 

Demostratius neutres:
1. "Això" s'usa com a primera i segona gradació.
2. "Açò" pràcticament no s'usa.
3. "Allò" s'usa a tot el món catalanoparlant com demostratiu de tercera gradació.

Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda amb la pronunciació de "aquest(s)". Encara de pronunciació n'he de fer un llarg camí, és a dir, aprendre molt perquè no tinc gaires possibilitats d'escoltar el català.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre (ja ha enfosquit; a boqueta nit)* http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=261210  BOQUETA-NIT 
*|| *1. A boqueta-nit: *a entrada de fosc, quan comença a esser vespre (Tortosa, Cast., Val.); cast. _al anochecer._ :

Gamen si estant fen referència només als parlants de Principat hauries de dir-ho o mencionar-ho d'alguna manera més clara puix quan dius: *Els catalans han simplificat l'ús dels adverbis...* , jo, com a catalanoparlant, però valencià no em puc donar per al·ludit, per açò és que et  senyale les variacions valencianes; per si en un descuit t'estás referint a la llengua catalana en su totalitat. Es veritat que Barcelona te'ls ensenyarien com tu diue, per`a València te'ls ensenyarien ld'alra forma i cap de les dues trenca l'unitat. Salvant les diferències possibles, seria com si jo ignorara/ignorés les formes particulars i correctes del teu argentí respecte al castellà peninsular (de Espanya) en parlar dels castellanoparlants.

Resumint-ho els valencians som els únics que conserven totes les gradacions dels adverbis i demostratius des de l'època clàssica. Les formes totes en són ben vives. El "principatins" són el qui han fet els reduccions, però como en són més *i *hi són més aprop de la mamella (Institut d'estudis catalans) *i* tenen el dialecte més nombrós *i *conten amb els (únics) mitjans de comunicació situats a la seua zona...

Bona nit (perquè m'acomiade fins demà)


----------



## Gamen

Tens raó Elxenc. Cal tenir en compte totes les varietats de català i no deixar cap fora. Potser vaig voler resumir, però fent això només tinc en compte el català central. 
Salutacions i fins la propera.


----------

